

First coins with QR codes will start circulating next week - Vintern
http://dvice.com/archives/2011/06/first-coins-wit.php

======
ColinWright
The QR code in the image contains <http://www.q5g.nl> \- which throws a 404.

~~~
gus_massa
It's working now.

~~~
ColinWright
Not for me ...

    
    
        HTTP Status 404 -
        type Status report
        message
        description The requested resource () is not available.
    
        JBoss Web/2.1.4.GA

